# Talk about people beig rude...



## 18104 (Oct 30, 2005)

It really gets on my nerves when people who don't know you say stupid stuf. I'll be at work and I can't go through one day without someone wanting to say something stupid. I'm only about 90 lbs and naturally people are gonna look at me and think... oh I bet she's aneroxic, and sometimes they SAY it!! I really hate having to explain my personal problems to them. The fact is (well what my dr says) I have a small stomach and I can't hold much b/c it goes strait through me. It kinda makes it hard to stretch it out too. You wouldn't go up to someone 250 lbs and say "you need to go on a diet" it's rude. So why should we put up with it? Any one agree??


----------



## Screamer (Aug 16, 2005)

Heck yes! I've managed to put on a bit of weight recently and am actually looking healthy for a change but a few months ago I was super skinny thanks to the IBS and I got all sorts of comments! Even worse were the stares and whispers when I didn't eat out in public and my family were! I always ate when we got home but there was no way I was going to sit in the mall and put macca's in my mouth! I'd suffer for days if I did! And you're right, people don't say anything to people about going on a diet but feel free to comment on people who they think are on one but don't need to be. Even worse is when you tell them it's because you have health issues and they look at you all "knowing"


----------



## 22443 (Apr 12, 2005)

I think it's so obnoxious. I try to ignore it, but it's hard not to, especially when even people who know what's wrong with me give me a hard time.


----------



## Nikki (Jul 11, 2000)

Just a note- you shouldn'tbe "skinny" Because of IBS, so if you are losing weight because of it there is a problem you need to have looked in to.IBS does not cause weight loss at all.


----------



## 22144 (Aug 6, 2005)

Nikki: I disagree. How could something that causes diarrhea (and nausea/food avoidance for me) not cause a drop in weight? Everything I read says that weight can fluctuate with people that have IBS.I've had scopes, etc done. Docs keep saying IBS. I fluctuate about 20lbs sometimes. I'm known for being around 150-172 (max







) for being 6'2". That's really skinny.


----------



## 14727 (Jun 25, 2005)

I once brought this issue up with my doctor and he said the IBS itself doesn't cause weight loss because your body still absorbs all the nutrients you eat...BUT... the steps we take to supress the IBS can cause it..For example not eating and other crazy things we do


----------



## Nikki (Jul 11, 2000)

It doesn't cause weight loss because you are still absorbing nutrients before you have D- but njot eating etc- could cause it i suppose.


----------



## 14416 (Jun 21, 2005)

Weight loss you can explain is common with IBS: not eating to avoid symptoms, eating small meals days before events, eating less calories than you expend daily... If you have diarrhea daily, it's going to be harder to maintain/gain weight.


----------



## 18104 (Oct 30, 2005)

Yeah, my doctor has done like everything to me... colonoscopy, endoscopy, ultrasound on my gall bladder. But he says it has to be ibs. I have grown accostom somewhere down the road to not being able to eat alot at once ( I eat like through out the day) so my stomach is small now, and my specialist is trying me on medications that relax my stomach musceles so they can stretch it out with larger meals. No luck so far. My symptoms are to bad.


----------



## 20564 (Nov 28, 2005)

I throw up a lot because of my acid reflux and it gets worse when I'm stressed. I take Zantac now which stopped me from throwing up every day, but sometimes it still happens. People start to think you buliemic after awhile especially since I'm relativly unphazed by my vomiting after six years of it, (on and off again). Beside's vomiting's nothing compared to the pain/diahrea/constipation of ibs.The other day I was teching on a show (I'm a theatre major) and I came in the dressing room to puke a few times. The actresses, who are all friends (though not close friends) of mine were all staring at me and when I explained myself the one said "well that's not good, you have to get better." To me, that's the most offensive thing of all being told to get better, like it's that simple. If it were possible to get better, don't people think we would?


----------



## 20468 (Nov 19, 2005)

> quote:If it were possible to get better, don't people think we would?


You'd THINK they would but some people are so ignorant or obnoxious or just simply don't understand our disorder that it's just useless telling them about it. GRRRR!! I wish those people could put themselves in our shoes for ONE day and see how they'd like it.








~*LoRie*~


----------



## 21418 (Nov 21, 2005)

My Doctor told me that some of the meds that he wanted me to try will make me loose weight b/c I will be in the washroom a lot...


----------



## 13838 (Nov 29, 2005)

I feel like im getting fat with IBS...I have no idea what to eat but i feel like im taing in tons of carbs and mystomach is never flat even on an empty stomach...I feel like Im permanentlt bloated in the bottom of my stomach and sometimes its kind of hard....IBS sucks


----------



## 22032 (Aug 10, 2006)

Yea..it can be hard. IBS can definatley cause weight loss. There is the fact that you are terrified to eat certain things which happen to be more dense in calories(Pizza, cake, french fries, icecream etc.) because these foods can cause triggers in both IBS-C and D. The body has to work it's hardest to break down fat so a person with IBS-D will often get diarrhea from these foods. A person with IBS-C will often get constipated because these foods are "binding" and lack fiber. As a result of my personal bad reactions to these foods, the foods that I eat most often happen to be low in calories (oatmeal, fruits, yogurt etc.) So despite the fact that I eat alot I remain small. I do try to throw avacados in there and use olive oil to get more fat. But people mostly see me eating these foods and avoiding cookies and pizza and take one look at me and assume I have an eating disorder. Frustrating, but I have learned to not really care. Also I know I don't have much of an apetite when my stomach in in a charley-horse kind of cramp and have to force myself to eat at times (I have even resorted to Ensure drinks).


----------



## Nikki (Jul 11, 2000)

Im going to say it again:IBS itself, does NOT cause weight loss. Not eating will cause the weight loss, but weight loss is NOT a symptom of IBS.If you are losing weight, and still eating you need to see a doctor.Nikki


----------



## 14849 (Aug 25, 2006)

> quote:Originally posted by ga_rain_03:It really gets on my nerves when people who don't know you say stupid stuf. I'll be at work and I can't go through one day without someone wanting to say something stupid. I'm only about 90 lbs and naturally people are gonna look at me and think... oh I bet she's aneroxic, and sometimes they SAY it!! I really hate having to explain my personal problems to them. The fact is (well what my dr says) I have a small stomach and I can't hold much b/c it goes strait through me. It kinda makes it hard to stretch it out too. You wouldn't go up to someone 250 lbs and say "you need to go on a diet" it's rude. So why should we put up with it? Any one agree??


It's not anyone's business what you deal with. You are under no obligation to give them ANY explanation. Don't.


----------



## Kelthink (Jul 28, 2006)

> quote:Originally posted by Nikki:Im going to say it again:IBS itself, does NOT cause weight loss. Not eating will cause the weight loss, but weight loss is NOT a symptom of IBS.If you are losing weight, and still eating you need to see a doctor.Nikki


Lack of eating is an indirect response to the ibs/crohn's/colitis, where eating leads to potential pain in the gut, so food is avoided. A sucky spiral, I'm sure.


----------



## Starr (Oct 14, 2006)

I tell you what, I've had IBS-D for over 30 years-to the point of going 20 times a day, and nothing has helped-- and I only WISH I was skinny. I am at least 80 pounds over weight. So NO it does NOT *cause* you to lose weight. In fact, when you start to lose too much, your body will go into starvation mode and begin to horde fat no matter what you eat, until it begins another natural process, cannibalism. It will begin to cannibalize itself.So I agree with Nikki, get a professional opinion about the weight loss. Yes, it can also be genetic, you may have lucky genes







and remain thin, but you also may have a serious problem brewing.Star


----------



## Brian0003 (Nov 5, 2006)

Niki- I think you are right and wrong at the same time.IBS should not cause weight loss would be in my opinion the correct answer.Since, you are right, IBS does not cause weight loss.But, from personal experience, I would say that is wrong.I was diagnosed with ibs a long time ago and I think i have had it ever since I was born (It ook mineral oil when I was 4-6).I took an allergy test arund 9th grade and it came up a whooping 6 positive(The Highest) to wheat/gluten. And A 5 to Oats, and various 4's to different foods.I immdediately stopped eating wheat.I was a swimmer in high school at the time and my weight dropped from 140 to 120.And YES, I did get a lot of comments bout other guys on the team about how I should eat more.The strange part is that I WAS EATING MORE! I was eating over 3000 non wheat calories a day but I was still losing weight.Eventually I couldn't handle that and I started to eat wheat again.I don't remember why but I have been eatingit ever since up until 2 months ago. When I realized that all wheat/gluten products could in effect constipate me to extremes.If a really hard situation to be in.....my weight has dropped from 145 pounds to about 138 pounds (I'm 5.8). Its a very serious problem, and limiting your food choices can lower your weight. Regardless of how much you eat.


----------



## 14448 (Jun 14, 2006)

I wonder how many people here have been WRONGLY diagnosed with IBS?True IBS doesn't cause weight loss, because it's a functional disorder and absorption of food isn't affected. But it's also an 'umbrella term' given to unexplained bowel problems. Doctors tend NOT to test young people for other disorders like crohn's/ulceritive colitis/enzyme problems. If you fit the criteria for IBS they just hand out the diagnosis!I think I have an additional problem to IBS as I often pass blood with D, undigested food and D that floats (suggestive of fat malabsorption). Last year I lost nearly 2 stone in weight, though whether it was indirectly related to IBS by not eating I don't know. My doc did a blood test for anaemia + mineral imbalances, but since it was negative she thinks there's no need to investigate further!


----------

